# Kenwood/Delonghi stand mixer attachments



## lamington (May 2, 2003)

Hi all. Recently posted this question on another site, to resounding silence Trying my luck here

I'm a long-time user of Kenwood Chef stand mixers (branded as Delonghi in the USA). I've decided to upgrade to a new model (1000W, 4.4L). At the same time, my faithful Braun food processor is beginning to show its age, so I'm wondering

(1) whether the various food-processor attachments for the Kenwood are any good, and
(2) whether their are stars or duds amongst the numerous other attachments available for this machine?

I'm aware that the grain-mill seems to be popular with some bakers, but there are also attachments like a food processor, shredder, chopper, sausage maker, icecream maker, mouli...


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Kenwood! Isn't that the Sears brand name? I thought DeLonghi was an Italian company. I could swear I saw their logo on a factory last year somewhere in Italy. Maybe my mind is playing tricks.

Sorry Lamington, I don't have an answer for your question.

Jock


----------



## lamington (May 2, 2003)

I think you're a bit confused, Jock.:smiles: Do a search on the forum and you'll find more about the Kenwood/Delonghi/other brand. (Kenwood is the original name of the UK company.)


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Jock, I think you mean "Kenmore"; that's the Sears brand.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

So it is. Getting old sucks :blush: 

Jock


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Jock so just so you don't feel left out I thought it was Kenmore too all I saw or read was the Ken and assumed it was Kenmore...

Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## metrakay (Apr 1, 2005)

Lamington,

My biggest concern with a combined unit is that I use both simultaneously A LOT. 

That being said, you might also go to King Arthur Flour's forum, http:\\bakingcircle.com (you'll need to register) and then select "Q/A: Kitchens and Equipment" and type kenwood in the search box and press go. They have had several discussions on Kenwood/Delonghi.


----------



## texasflute (Jul 11, 2006)

I have two attachments for my Kenwood mixer-the grain mill and the pasta maker. I am very pleased with the grain mill. I have no complaints with it. The pasta maker-well, I've not been very successful with making pasta, but that doesn't mean the attachment is the problem-in this case I think it is the cook. :blush:


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

TEXASFLUTE:

Do you happen to have the original recipe booklet (RECIPE BOOKLET and not the instruction manual) that accompanies your Kenwood mixer? I really need a copy of it to replace my lost one and am willing to pay an appropriate price for a photocopy. You can PM me at [email protected].

TIA


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Kokopuffs, good to see you again!
Mezz


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

*kokopuffs*,

Did you try calling Kenwood? They may send you one for free. KitchenAid did so for me.

Or did you try looking at the manufacturer website? They have a lengthy database of manuals you can download for free in pdf form:

http://www.kenwoodworld.com/customer...p?category=144


----------



## norma (Jun 4, 2006)

Mudbug, thanks for the Kenwood website. My old one has a broken speed knob. Now I may be able to find a replacement. 
I bought a nice DeLonghi but don't want to retire the old one.

DeLonghi is an Italian company who bought Kenwood which is a British company.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

MUDBUG:

I've visited the website you indicated. It lists only INSTRUCTION MANUALS. Included with my mixer were both an instruction manual and also a recipe booklet. The latter is what I seek.


----------



## norma (Jun 4, 2006)

KOKOPUFFS:

I just found my old Kenwood recipe booklet! Cheese twist puffs, corn muffins, brioches...
I can make a photocopy and send it to you.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Norma! GREAT! And thanks so much for your time.

Let me ensure that we're talking about the same booklet. The one I lost was paperbound and not hardbound. It's the booklet that includes a recipe for, I think, ONION DIP made with Philadelphia Cream Cheese and Sour Cream.

Does your booklet include that recipe?

Please don't think I'm ungrateful by asking all of these questions - I just don't want anyone to be put through undue effort.

Also is there a publication date anywhere on the booklet? Is it by chance entitled THE MIXER BOOK?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Nice to be back, Mezz. Been doing lots of pork bbq'ing and smoking here in the deep south. Here, pork is devine and beef takes a back seat to it.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Lamington:
If you check ebay for HOBART you'll occasionally see their 5 qt mixer selling for less than $500 and in great shape. Keep your eyes open for that one. Check it out:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hobart-Model-N-5...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## norma (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi kokopuffs,
On the cover of my booklet there is some nice pictures of food and it just has the name " KENWOOD".
It was printed in Britain, and I think that the recipe that you are looking for is:
Onion Dip
1 package (8oz) cream cheese, softened
1/3 cup minced onion
1/4 cup milk
1/2 tsp salt
dash of black pepper
Blend cream cheese and onion throughly using speed 3. Add remaining ingredients and gradually increase to speed 5. Continuing beating until well combined. Serve with potato chips or crudites.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

YES, THAT'S IT!! Thank you, Norma.

How much do you want for photocopying the booklet and mailing it to me, to zip 31501, southern Georgia?

Terry


----------



## texasflute (Jul 11, 2006)

kokopuffs-
*I have two Kenwood Mixers-a Chef and a Major. My Chef was a floor model that came with nothing. My major had the cookook with it. It is dated 1995, but it is the British Cookbook. I didn't see an onion dip in it. It is called "The Complete Chef and Major Cookbook". It has 164 pages. I would be glad to look for any other recipes, or copy the whole thing for you. Just let me know. If this is not the cookbook you are looking for, you might cruise eBay for "rival mixer books". The Kenwood mixers were sold under the Rival name in the U.S. for a while in the early-mid 1990's. I got the manual for my Chef model from Rival. It says "Rival" on the front, but Kenwood everywhere else.*


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Lamington!  I too have been using a KM800 and love it!  The only issue is that mine came with the "stick-free" coating on the beater and dough blade..  The problem is, is that the coating is coming off!

Not good for baked goods, I'm sure! 

I've been searching for PLAIN, STAINLESS STEEL versions of these 2 attachments, and have found them from the original company.  The issue is, is that they won't deal or ship to the United States! 

Do you or anyone on the list know where these might be purchased?


----------



## muscari (May 7, 2010)

This mixer is now being sold by Hamilton Beach; it is called a "Professional Stand Mixer."  They carry the stainless steel parts.


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

In England I had a Kenwood Chef and of course I had to leave it behind when I moved to the USA back in 1973. Then I saw one in Chef's catalog (think that was the name of it) over here and it was under the Rival name (description said it was the Kenwood Chef) KH250 Is model #. I have been looking for attachments etc (need bread dough hooks as I can't find the ones that came with it) but when I do a search on Rival KH250 with Google I keep coming up with Kawasaki motorcycles!!!! Anyone out there know where I can get attachments for this model?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

SilviaM, does this help? http://sales-toys.com/Kenwood Chef Parts?p=gcb&gclid=CP-dmoqr27sCFUZqfgodNAIAKA


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

PeteMcCracken said:


> SilviaM, does this help? http://sales-toys.com/Kenwood Chef Parts?p=gcb&gclid=CP-dmoqr27sCFUZqfgodNAIAKA


Thanks Pete,

Not sure. My mixer has the Rival name on it, the dough hook in your link looks like one that came with the mixer. Since I posted I found the number for Rival and called them and they no longer have the model number in their system. I think I am out of luck. Going to have my husband to turn the garage upside down to look for them. (The mixer had been on a shelf in the garage at one time)


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

What distresses me about the Kenwood is how it seems to not be well supported by whoever has manufactured it in the past.  It seems like I want to stick with a good, used Hobart N50 5 qt job.  Even when I had my Kenwood purchased in Denver in 2002, getting attachments meant sending them all the way from England.  And it was a good mixer at the time.


----------

